# PBS doc: Secrets of the Dead: Stalingrad, the Deadliest Battle



## mudpuppy (May 18, 2010)

I did a quick search and didn't see where this had been posted before, so....

I liked the review from the History.net and am thinking this will certainly be worth watching tomorrow night:
Secrets of the Dead: Stalingrad, the Deadliest Battle HistoryNet

When i looked on the PBS website to verify it may be playing on my local station, I must admit my enthusiasm dropped a little. They barely mentioned David Glantz contribution in the PBS sites write-up. I'd bet good money these paragraphs were written by an ad agency;
Deadliest Battle: Preview This Episode | Secrets of the Dead | PBS

Check local listings but it should be 05/19/10; 2100 EST...but if you're outside the US is there a means to view PBS shows? If this show is as good as I'm hoping it may be, I hope it is widely available.
Regards,
Derek


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2010)

Thank you for the heads up Derek. I'd like to see this also.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 19, 2010)

Correction; this appears to be showing at 8 PM on my local PBS station tonight.
Derek


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 19, 2010)

Ok


----------



## Catch22 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. We actually do get PBS, up here anyway.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 19, 2010)

That was interesting. What they never mentioned though was that Stalin had been in the process of moving all of his production facilities farther west to keep them from being over run by the Germans and was buying time to get them up and running. I don't agree with how he did it by not making a controlled retreat and instead just sacrificing hundreds of thousands of live even millions. I did see a show a couple of years ago on the History channel about this. I won't pretend to know a lot about it and am just recounting what I remember from that show.


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2010)

I watch 'Secrets of the Dead' all the time. They have some great shows. Will be watching out for this one.


----------



## Messy1 (May 20, 2010)

I missed that one, I'll have to look for it again. I did see one a few days ago about The Royal Navy attacking the French Fleet. Very interesting story. The episodes seem well researched and put together.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 20, 2010)

I did think it was a good show, but I've not seen previous episodes of "Secrets Of The Dead" so I'll be looking out for some repeats of other eisodes. I think for brevity's sake they did leave out some items related to the battle for Stalingrad...Did you hear the historian David Glantz say his book on Stalingrad had gone from a planned single book to a trilogy of 900 pages each?
Derek


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2010)

Messy, saw that episode as well. Very interesting. There was a previous episode on Hitler's atomic program that was good.


----------



## Messy1 (May 20, 2010)

It was very interesting to hear points of view from French and British sailors who were there.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 20, 2010)

You can watch them here:

Secrets of the Dead | PBS


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2010)

mudpuppy said:


> I did think it was a good show, but I've not seen previous episodes of "Secrets Of The Dead" so I'll be looking out for some repeats of other eisodes. I think for brevity's sake they did leave out some items related to the battle for Stalingrad...Did you hear the historian David Glantz say his book on Stalingrad had gone from a planned single book to a trilogy of 900 pages each?
> Derek



Yes I did Derek. I think a lot of folks had there eyes opened after the fall of the Wall. Thank you for the link RA.


----------



## Messy1 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link RA!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link RA. 


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (May 21, 2010)

No worries! Gonna have to bookmark it...most of those looked REALLY interesting!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 21, 2010)

So far I've watched two of the shows. The I-400 and the Dogfight over Guadalcanal.


----------



## N4521U (May 22, 2010)

Saw a little book years ago, Letters From Stalingrad. Some very moving letters home from there.


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2010)

I just saw the episode about the I-400 last week. Wild stuff!


----------



## bobbysocks (May 23, 2010)

thanks for the link RA. i am at work when that is aired so now i can watch it at my leasure.


----------

